# PCB para amplificador clase D TPA3122



## R-Mario (Mar 27, 2012)

Pues me compre este integrado la verdad queria ver que tal suena esto de la clase D, y ciertamente me sorprendio ver que este DIP de 20 pines pudiera entragar una potencia de 15+15W, asi que me puse a hacer este PCB, y mi conclusion es  muy buena  naa la verdad suena bien, y lo mejor es que no necesitas un disipador, asi que practicamente lo puedes colocar en cualquier caja chiquita y conectarle tu  mypod.

Puedes conectarle una fuente de hasta 30Vcc y a maxima potencia solo consume 1.3A

Las bocinas que le conecte son de un sony y las mueve muy bien para ser tan chiquito.

EL integrado no es caro, de hecho me gaste mas en las bobinas y los demas componentes.

Les dejo los PCB en pdf listo para planchar.


----------



## yuccez (Mar 28, 2012)

gracias, de verdad que es muy bueno tu aporte, lo pondre en marcha este fin de semana


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 29, 2012)

Gracias
Gran aporte 

Pero falta el diagrama?????


----------



## rash (Mar 29, 2012)

Esta muy bueno.... gracias por el aporte....me buscaré el datasheet..y a la lista de montajes...jjajaj

saludos y gracias


rash


----------



## maezca (Mar 29, 2012)

por lo que veo funciona desde los 10v :O


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 29, 2012)

Si upppssss perdon por no poner la lista de materiales, en uno de los PDF esta la guia de ensamblaje y ahi se ve bien los componentes, su posicion y valor, el diagrama se encuentra en la misma datasheet, ya que el PCB esta hecho con el diagrama tipico  "Test Circuit" de las hojas de datos. y si funciona desde los 10V pero la potencia asi lograda es muy poca.

Yo le he conecte un adaptador de impresora hp, el mismo dice entregar 24V a 1A y va muy bien.


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 29, 2012)

Buenas Noches Amigo Ajna, muchas gracias por el aporte, todo lo que se aporta al Foro siempre será lo más grande sin importar la Potencia que tengan, ¿una pregunta las 2 bobinas de 22uH las compro estándar o tienen un valor diferente? La verdad que si estos pequeñines truenan bueno para nuestro sonido 2.0.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 30, 2012)

Perdonen la ignorancia en Shutdown Control y Mute Control  (diagrama datasheet) que se supone que hace o que se conecta??
También e mirado el diagrama y lo compare con tu pcb me salió una duda de donde sale la bobina de 10mH  ya que en el diagrama solo salen 2 bobinas de 22uH???
Otra cosa lo quiero simular en proteus  como que puedo remplazar el TPA3122 que no aparece
Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Mar 30, 2012)

Te ha quedado muy padre compa.

Felicitaciones!


----------



## electroconico (Abr 4, 2012)

Revisando la foto de tu pcb noto que las bobinas estan marcadas con *223* lo que serian 220uH  esto es correcto??

En la hoja de datos marca 22uH.

¿Has probado la configuración en puente?


También estoy armando mi pcb 

P.D. Muy buena rola con la que pruebas el ampli 
-El pcb muy padre también.

Saludos!
--------------------------
Edit-1
Acabo te probar el ampli y anda bien , siento que faltan bajos y que esta perdida se puede deber a que cambie algunos valores ya que no disponia de ellos.
Lo dejo casi en el clipping y apenas tibio,lo alimento con una fuente de laptop 19.5v@4A

Cuando consiga los materiales correctos subo las pruebas del ampli con la carga.

saludos!
*--------------------------
Edit-2*
Probe nuevamente el ampli ,solo use un canal pues me falta 1 bobina para armar el otro .
Cambie de fuente de audio y el sonido mejoro bastante.Lo probe al inicio con un pc vieja por si quemaba algo  , despues de un rato de probarlo cambie a otra PC y un IPOD y mejoro bastante.

Estas son las graficas de potencia-alimentación  a 4Ω y 8Ω. Stereo

Segun la hoja a 4Ω solo entrega 10W y se debe limitar el voltaje 20vcd max; a 8Ω entrega hasta 15W con 30vcd max.



Para la configuracion en puente interpreto que es capas de dar alrededor de 45W  esto lo quiero probar.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Perdonen la ignorancia en Shutdown Control y Mute Control  (diagrama datasheet) que se supone que hace o que se conecta??
> También e mirado el diagrama y lo compare con tu pcb me salió una duda de donde sale la bobina de 10mH  ya que en el diagrama solo salen 2 bobinas de 22uH???
> Otra cosa lo quiero simular en proteus  como que puedo remplazar el TPA3122 que no aparece
> Saludos.




Estas terminales son compatibles con TTL, la de shutdown "SD" cuando la pones a tierra el amplificador se apaga, y cuando le pones 5V o mas el amplificador esta encendido.

La terminal de Mute, pues hace lo que su nombre dice, en realidad no tanto, pero si anula el sonido en las bocinas, cuando la pones a 5 o mas volts el ampli deja de sonar y cuando esta a tierra el ampli suena.

Algo que dice la hoja de datos es que si vas a dejar por mucho tiempo activado el MUTE es mejor que vallas al modo Shutdown.

La bobina de 10uH es para hacer un filtro en la linea de alimentacion, un filtro LC, da muy buenos resultados sobre todo si usas una fuente conmutada para alimentar el amplificador, ahora que si vas usar una fuente lineal, puedes quitarle esa bobina y no pasa nada.

Lo de la simulacion dudo que alguien haya hecho su modelo SPICE para simular, te recomiendo que mejor lo armes, te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir.



TECKSOUND dijo:


> Buenas Noches Amigo Ajna, muchas gracias por el aporte, todo lo que se aporta al Foro siempre será lo más grande sin importar la Potencia que tengan, ¿una pregunta las 2 bobinas de 22uH las compro estándar o tienen un valor diferente? La verdad que si estos pequeñines truenan bueno para nuestro sonido 2.0.
> 
> Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.




Las dos bobinas las compre estandar, solo tienen que ser de 22uH y que soporte 2A para que no se calienten, esas bobinas que compre al parecer son de CoilCraft.





electroconico dijo:


> Revisando la foto de tu pcb noto que las bobinas estan marcadas con *223* lo que serian 220uH  esto es correcto??
> 
> En la hoja de datos marca 22uH.
> 
> ¿Has probado la configuración en puente?



Te comento que las bobinas si son de 22uH, esas bobinas son de coilcraft y asi las marca, puedes verificar en la pagina www.coilcracft.com "yo tambien desconfie cuando me las vendieron, pense que seria de 22000uH"

La configuracion en puente la probe solo en el protoboard y no gusto, pero quiero pensar que se debe al uso del protoboard.

De la Rola ni que decir andaba sentimental .

Los bajos probablemente se debe a que no tiene ningun filtro y los celulares no producen muchos bajos, si puedes conectalo a la computadora y mueve los controles de bajo y notaras que suenan bastante decente para tratarce de un pequeño DIP.

La potencia que entrega es dificil saberla, a no ser que tengas aparatos para medirlas "yo ni osciloscopio tengo" en fin lo que si se es que suena bastante decente digo para un pequeño ampli en tu cuarto y escuchar musica mientras haces la tarea esta muy bien.

Te animo a que hagas la version MONO para probar que tal suena, me quedo un TPA, igual y asi te armas un 2.1 jajaja, segun las hojas de datos puedes modificar el valor del filtro de salida para lograr que corte por encima de los 20Hz, pero tambien dice hasta el final, que este ampli no es muy bueno que digamos para reproducir bajos a gran potencia, habra que probar.



Sorry no vi tu PCB, te quedo muy bueno, hasta con SMD, si tuviera todos los componentes SMD imagino que esto si quedaria bastante pequeño.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola compa!

Me queda claro lo de la bobina.

Ya ando probando la plaquita en stereo y el sonido es bueno.
Me falta probar con la fuente de 24vcd para intentar sacarle todo el power .

Es cierto lo que comentas de los bajos , segui el esquema de la tarjeta de evaluación y a la salida marca un capacitor de 470uF , pero en la hoja de datos viene la tablita a la que haces referencia.

Segun esto :estudiando: se realiza un filtro pasa altos ,así que para tener mejor respuesta de bajos hay que aumentar el capacitor de salida.

Con los valores de 470uF y la bocina de 4Ω ese filtro pasa altos trabaja alrededor de 85Hz por eso que se siente la falta de graves.Al cambiar por la bocina de 8Ω el filtro ronda los 40Hz(mucho mejor).



Me quedan 2 tpa3122 para hacer pruebas , si me da tiempo realizaría el modo mono.

Este ampli ocupa muy poquitos componentes,siendo los mas criticos o dificil de conseguir las bobinas.Esta muy bueno para inciarse.

Quiero controlar el volumen con un pga2311 solo que me jode la fuente partida que necesita de +-5vcd.

Mas tarde subo fotos y video 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2012)

Lo del filtro es cierto pero imaginate ponerle 2200uF a un voltaje de minimo VCC/2, se hace muy grandote.

Sacarle todo el Power 

Para controlar el volumen puedes usar el X9511W de Intersil, es un potenciometro controlado con botones normales, tiene 32 pasos y puede trabajar con fuente simple hasta 10 volts o doble con +-5V, y es muy sencillo de usar y no necesitas ningun micro



Ahora que si quieres aguantame, estoy por terminar un control de tono con TDA7449 y un micro Attiny2313, solo que en un principio le puse una LCD pero quiero mejor hacerlo con 7 segmentos.

Mi idea es usar este ampli y el ecualizador y meter todo en una cajita de aluminio de disco duro externo que tengo, espero que se bien.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 5, 2012)

Nos andamos mosqueando los proyectos  jajajaj

Lo del capacitor solo le pondría el de 1000uF que no son muy grandes(Dimatreo 10mm , 5mm entre pines) Lo mejor es usarlo a 8Ω.

Mira que estoy con un control de tono pero con el tda7439DS  pero eso para otro sonido.

Para este ampli del tpa3122 usaré un pic12F y el pga2311 como pre.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Este ampli creo que trae problemas(ruido) al montar 2 tarjetitas(para un sistema 2.1) porque no se pueden sincronizar .En el foro diyaudio comentaron eso y que lo resolvieron con un filtro LC en la alimentción asi como el que tienes en tu pcb pero un capacitor alrededor de 6800uF


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2012)

Mira que bien te quedo con SMD, onde consegiste los capacitores SMD?? ha y hasta PCB doble cara, que bien, yo jamas he intentado hacer algo a doble faz. Todo la cara de arriba la usaste como plano de tierra verdad.

El TDA7439 si mal no recuerdo trae control  agudos medios bajos volumen y balance verdad, o estoy loco...

A no entendi eso de mosqueando, de que parte de mexico eres??


----------



## electroconico (Abr 5, 2012)

La mayoria del material que compro lo adquiero en newark Mexico.

Asi es , el tda7439 controla agudos,medios,bajos,vol y balance.ademas de manejas hasta 4 entradas estereo. 


> Features
> ! Input multiplexer
> – four stereo inputs
> – selectable input gain for optimal adaptation
> ...



Mosqueando me refiero a que andamos casi en lo mismo .

Dejo un video probando el ampli.

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLvcBPSdW4o
```






El plano de masa es la cara de arriba.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola Ajna

Ya estoy revisando como dar la señal al ampli para trabajarlo en modo BTL , el problema es que no quiero meter fuente simétrica,quiero tomar todo de la fuente simple del ampli(+24vcd aprox).

Segun la hoja de datos , la entrada del ampli acepta señales de -0.3v a 7v.
Por lo que meteria la señal con offset aunque no se si esto llegue a servir .


Por ahora mi idea es esta:



Usaria un CI con 4 opamps asi meto buffer y no tomo  la señal original como en la image que adjunto(Out+).

Según yo  esto debería de funcionar ya que la señal de audio esta referenciada a GND por lo que revise en el osciloscopio y va de -1.5v 0v +1.5v y esto se conecta a gnd del ampli que usa fuente simple asi que internamente supongo hace el mismo ofset de señal para no recortarla,espero haberme explicado .

Así que mi señal iría de 4.5v 3v(Vgnd) 1.5v

He tenido casi todo el día trabajando el ampli a full y anda muy bien.
Apenas entibia y entrega buena potencia.

Estoy por armar el TPA3123 que es de 2x25W
Saludos!

----------------------------------------------------------------

Lo que comento arriba sobre la señal con offset pues creo haber entendido  y debería funcionar.

Por eso en la entrada del amplificador estan los capacitores de desacoplo de DC evitando el problema y solo toma la señal de AC. Es lo  mismo que se hace cuando conecto el ipod.(creo :/ )


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

Perfecto, no supe como modificar el primer mensaje, en fin ayer hize el PCB para BTL lo probe y funciona de maravilla, que bonito levanto al woofer de un sony genezi.

Estuve probando con tonos, y el de menor frecuencia que puede reproducir asi es de 40Hz "lo cual creo ya es bueno"

En fin me gusto mucho como suena esto.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 7, 2012)

Te quedo muy padre Ajna!

Uff 40Hz , muy bien,Se ha de sentir el temblorin  jajaj  

Como le inyectas la señal ?? Usas algun inversor o desde la pc puedes invertir la señal?

¿Con cuanto lo alimentas?
¿Que impedancia tiene el subwoofer con el que probaste?


Espero terminar hoy mi pcb .

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

8 ohms tiene el woofer, la señal desde la PC, lo alimente con 24 no encontre capacitores de mas voltaje solo de 26V, por eso no pude meterle los 30V, en fin mejor ya no te cuento para que armes el tuyo y veas que tal suena, bastante fuerte y lo mejor es el pequeño tamaño que tiene, la verdad no se porque Sony me miente diciendo que su estereo entrega 4400W PMPO


----------



## electroconico (Abr 7, 2012)

Gracias Ajna!

Pues tendre que esperar a probarlo  porque ya no tengo Inductores :/.

Desde que empece a probar los amplis ya no me fijo en eso de PMPO ,he aprendido un poquito y ya solo checo los RMS.Por eso mismo es que luego me cuesta acoplar las señales que de audio ando perdido :cabezon:.

Probaré el engendro del Opamp con fuente simple.

Saludos!

P.D. Te falto video :contrato:


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

Para eso de los inductores me hize un oscilador LC con un operacional "con C conocida", luego le meti la señal a un micro y medi la frecuencia "no tengo frecuencimetro o como se diga" asi determino el valor de L, asi que puedes desarmar cualquier inductor si es toroide mejor, luego le vas dando vueltas hasta que te de el valor adecuado, justo ayer me puse a identificar un monto de inductores que tengo.

Es que eso de comprarlos no es nada economico jejeje


----------



## electroconico (Abr 8, 2012)

Hola Ajna

Revise la hoja de datos del TDA7449 y esta padre el control que trae.Ademas con solo dos canales stereo queda mucho mejor con este ampli para una pequeña aplicación que los 4 del tda7439 , lo unico que no me gusta es que no trae control de medios.

El pga2311 ya lo descarte para esta aplicación,usaré el mismo control de tonos que tu .
Gracias por los datos!

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 8, 2012)

No hay de que, nomas revisa cuando compres el tda7449 que sea exactamente ese, porque tambien esta el TDA7449L el cual no trae control de tono, solo es el puro control de volumen y balance, te digo porque cuando lo compre, solo tenian ese y me dije "que tanto puede variar por una letra al final" y tomala que no era el que queria.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 8, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> No hay de que, nomas revisa cuando compres el tda7449 que sea exactamente ese, porque tambien esta el TDA7449L el cual no trae control de tono, solo es el puro control de volumen y balance, te digo porque cuando lo compre, solo tenian ese y me dije "que tanto puede variar por una letra al final" y tomala que no era el que queria.



-Y donde compraste ese integrado?? en AG ??

-*Me podrías pasar el diagrama o enlace del medidor de inductancias ?? 
Por favor , es una herramienta muy necesaria :/ que no tengo 

-¿Piensas agregarle control remoto infrarrojo?


Arme un controlcito con RC5 de philips,es sencillo el protocolo ,me falta el receptor que se me hace algo laborioso porque quiero simplificarlo mucho .

------------------
Ya realice el pcb final,quedo en una pcb de 5x5cm ,la cara de arriba solo la use para blindar los inductores y conectar el switch de ganancia pero ni es necesario,este ampli sale muy bien en 1 cara y smd.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 8, 2012)

Te quedo bien, un dia de estoy voy a probar con 2 capas a ver como me va, por desgracia si tuve que comprarlo en AG, aunque son unos verdaderos "ratitas", el medido de inductancias en realidad no lo tengo armado solo copie el oscilador de la pagina de Kerry D. Wong
www.kerrywong.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/LCMeter_Core.png
Luego mides la frecuencua con algun aparato y aplicas la formula de abajo, bueno despejas L primero.

Digo la verdad no es muy necesario tener un medidor de inductancias, mas que para cuando quieres conocer el valor o armar uno que otro inductor, yo identifique todos los que tengo en un solo dia y arme unos con algunos nucleos que tenia por hay.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola compa!

Probe el ampli en modo BTL ,lo probe con la misma tarjeta del TPA3122 ,en mi pcb ya había dejado espacio para conectarlo así,los capacitores pues ni influyen ya que solo se conecta una terminal de las 2 que traen.

Jala bien , aunque mi idea de usar fuente simple para el Opamp no funciona del todo ,al subirle el volumen como que se mete una frecuencia audible que jode todo,probando el inversor con fuente partida resulto muy bien.

Probare el opamp inversor en una pcb y no en proto a ver si sale.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Abr 9, 2012)

He probado esta configuración y por ahora trabaja bien y estable.
Los 15v son obtenidos de la regulación de la fuente principal del ampli que en mi caso son 24vcd,uso un regulador lineal L78L15 (es de solo 100mA).Me falta probar con una fuentecita Resistencia-Zener.

Por ahora todo bien con fuente simple 

A la señal le agrego un offset de 3v por lo que fácil puedo ingresarle una señal de 5vpico-pico.

Todo esto lo he realizo en la protoboard y el ruido es mínimo, así que en pcb esto quedará mucho mejor.

Me faltan hacer mas pruebas.

*C2 en principio era de 1µF pero había como un soplido,con 10µ apenas se alcanza a percibir.
Lo deje por ahora en 100uF porque no tenía ni de 22uF ni 47uF para probar y con ese valor me resulto.

*No he podido realizar mediciones porque al conectar la tierra del osciloscopio este mete mucho ruido y el audio se ensucia demasiado.Aparte cuando lo conecto a la salida de las bocinas el sonido hace como que click clik,por ahora no descubro que esta pasando .

*No estoy seguro si el TL074 es el adecuado para trabajar con fuente simple.

-Diagrama corregido.La señal de entrada va referenciada a GND y no a VirtualGND,por eso el uso del capacitor.:cabezon:

Recomiendo esta nota de TI


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 10, 2012)

Muy buena la nota, yo le puse un pre con precisamente  un TL072, no recuerdo si aun tengo el diagrama, mañana lo busco, por cierto este sumaba las dos señales L y R luego un filtro pasa bajos y luego asi lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 10, 2012)

Estaría bueno ver ese diagrama :estudiando:
El circuito del que hablas es con fuente simple o partida?? 

Me hace falta un pre ,no alcanza a exitar el ampli  ,funciona bien el modo puente pero le falta power y es por la entrada que llega muy débil al parecer,hasta no hacer su plaquita especifica para ese modo no estaré seguro.



Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 11, 2012)

Pues no encontre el diagrama, en fin me puse hacer uno, y al parecer me quedo, o al menos ya lo probe y funciona, imagino que tendra mil detalles en contra pero que le voy hacer, si el diseño es algo que no se me da 

Lo que hice fue sumar las dos señales R y L con ganancia, luego paso por un filtro PB Chevyshe "o como se diga" con Fc = 100Hz, y luego amplifico las dos señales "no se como se le llama a eso", lo alimente directamente de los 24V que le aplico a los amplificadores.

Entonces utilizo este para el modo puente donde conecto el woofer, luego el otro ampli en modo estereo lo conecto a las bocinas.

Dejo un video.
Nota R5 es de 18K no de 10K
Segunda Nota. por alguna razon no funciona cuando lo conecto a la computadora  Solo en el celular y el mypod


----------



## electroconico (Abr 11, 2012)

Se ven grandecitas esas bocinas.

Te quedo muy bien.

En tu diagrama veo que solo usas la tierra virtual para conectar la tierra de la señal de entrada.
Así que con 30v la montas sobre 15v y sobre este offset es el que trabaj,a mi parecer es lo mismo que hago en mi circuito pero de otra manera.

Aunque no se , me parece que la tierra de la señal de entrada debe de ir conectada a GND y con los capacitores de acoplo AC solo pasa el audio.
Después en la segunda etapa ya se agregó el offset para que no se me recorte la señal y de paso le doy ganacia de 2.2 y al pasar por los capacitores que van a la entrada del micro se elimina el offset de DC y queda la señal de audio nuevamente.

La tierra virtual la deje con un buffer pero este creo que se podría omitir y conectar directo al divisor de tensión.

*A ver si alguien nos echa una manita con esto 

Cuando lo tenía de la otra manera como en tu diagrama al subir el volumen hacia unos ruidos extraños y el volumen se bajaba muchisimo.

Donde agregaba el offset era en las señales donde conectan las resistencias de Ganancia.

A mi me funciona con la pc,el ipod touch y otro mp3 chafita.

Probare tu circuito del filtro y te cuento que onda.

Este es el diagrama que estoy siguiendo ahora y que me ha resuldado mucho mejor y al parecer es lo correcto,digo al parecer porque tampoco soy experto  y estoy aprendiendo sobre la marcha.



Saludos!

En la simulación la señales de arriba son:
Verde-Señal de salida + con offset
Azul  -Señal de salida - con offset
Rojo - tierra virtual

Las señales de abajo son las de entrada.
Gris - Vsignal 2vpp señal de entrada referenciada a GND
Las otras dos señales n004 y n005 son las señales de salida tomadas después del capacitor c4 y c4
4.4vpp( por la ganancia de 2.2)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2012)

Te recomiendo *este esquema* para el excitador BTL, en particular el de la Fig. 2.
Es muy sencillo de armar y funciona a la perfección...pero usa fuente simétrica. Habría que ver de polarizar un poco una masa virtual para ver como vá, pero como usa un solo A.O. doble...


----------



## electroconico (Abr 11, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Te recomiendo *este esquema* para el excitador BTL, en particular el de la Fig. 2.
> Es muy sencillo de armar y funciona a la perfección...pero usa fuente simétrica. Habría que ver de polarizar un poco una masa virtual para ver como vá, pero como usa un solo A.O. doble...



Gracias Ezavalla 

Lo voy a probar y posteo resultados. 

------------------------------------
Estas son las capturas con osciloscopio del circuito que seguí con el diagrama mostrado en el post anterior.

Amarillo-Señal de entrada 
Azul     -Señal de salida  amplificada 2.2veces
Acoplamiento AC



Salidas amplificadas 2.2v(hay una pequeña variación en la señal azul por una resistencia que marcaba menos a su valor y por ende la ganancia bajo un poco)
Acoplamiento AC
Salida +
Salida -


Amarillo - Señal de entrada
Azul Señal de salida + , Acoplamiento DC


La fuente que ocupo para el Opamp es de +12vcd.
El offset esta configurado a VCC/2.

Me falta probar el Opamp a +24vcd , No entiendo bien si el voltaje máximo es 18v,pues esto marca cuando hay punto medio.osea +18v 0v -18v
PERO ¿si no tengo punto medio?? el máximo seria 36v???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Me falta probar el Opamp a +24vcd , No entiendo bien si el voltaje máximo es 18v,pues esto marca cuando hay punto medio.osea +18v 0v -18v
> *PERO ¿si no tengo punto medio?? el máximo seria 36v???*


Así es. Con alimentación de simple polaridad, la tensión máxima de alimentación es la suma del maximo positivo y del maximo negativo (sin signo, claro!)


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 12, 2012)

Jajaja cierto se me paso, la tierra de las señales de entreda van 0V no a la tierra virtual.

En fin ayer lo deje un buen rato a todo lo que da, y funciona bien no se escucha ruidos y suenan bien los bajos en el woofer

A y ya vi porque no se escucha bien en la laptop era por culpa del conector chafita que esta usando.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2012)

Que bueno que lo resolviste Ajna !

Ahora estoy probando el ampli y jala muy bien.

Probaré con 2 inversores,el primero con ganancia de 2 y el otro con ganancia 1 tomado de la salida del anterior.Así no hay consumo de la entrada +No inversora  que circule por VGND y conecto directo al divisor de tensión como en tu diagrama. Esa es la ventaja del inversor con respecto al NO-inversor.
Con esa modificación ya me alcanza con un solo TL074.

ya quiero probar el tpa3123(2x25W) 

Ajna , ¿en donde compraste los amplificadores?
A mi me llegaron como muestras y no he visto tienda en México que los venda.

Para la fuente creo que comprare esta ( 24v@2A) solo cuesta $200 pesos


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 12, 2012)

Casi enfrente de plaza meave, hay un pasillito, al fondo a la derecha, hay un local, honestamente no me acuerdo del nombre, ahora que valla lo anoto, en fin ahi venden cosas "por asi decir dificiles de conseguir" claro esta no vas encontrar cosas como el lm317, pero si encuentras casi todo tipo de microcontroladores de hecho estos los compre porque estaban a la vista con un letrerote Class D amplifier jaja a 20 pesotes C/U, pero ahora que estoy viendo en el post de Muestras electronicas y de que Ratmayor pidio un monton de cosas, ya mero que yo tambien lo voy hacer.



Nota. Yo le tengo mala fed a AG electronica desde que me vendio unos AVR usados con el fuse SPE deshabilitado.

Estoy por terminar una fuentesita SMPS con el uso de un Viper100 que le quite a un receptor DISH quemado, haber que tal sale, segun esto puedes sacarle hasta 80W


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2012)

Ohhh 20 pesitos !!

Eso esta barato.

Tampoco me fío de AG , las fuentes traen garantía y ya he comprado varias.
No he podido temrinar mi fuente flyback  , a ver si cao tiempo , en mi caso uso el uc3842.

Gracias por el dato!

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 12, 2012)

felicitaciones por el proyecto, estan de lujo, dejo a su amables consideracion este esquema; saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 12, 2012)

otro esquema a sus amables consideracion


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2012)

Gracias por los esquemas.
¿Para que sirven los capacitores marcados cmo c102  y c 202? ,¿porque no se conecta solo la resistencia a Virtual GND?

Ver el archivo adjunto 70974

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> ¿Para que sirven los capacitores marcados cmo c102  y c 202? ,¿porque no se conecta solo la resistencia a Virtual GND?


Por que si no ponés esos capacitores vas a tener una ganacia de 10 pero en CC y también en CA, que con el offset de Vcc/2 te va a saturar la salida del AO.
Al poner el capacitor ahí, dejás una ganancia de 10 para CA y de 1 para CC, y el offset luego lo eliminás con el cap de salida.

Se entiende?


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que si no ponés esos capacitores vas a tener una ganacia de 10 pero en CC y también en CA, que con el offset de Vcc/2 te va a saturar la salida del AO.
> Al poner el capacitor ahí, dejás una ganancia de 10 para CA y de 1 para CC, y el offset luego lo eliminás con el cap de salida.
> 
> Se entiende?



Gracias nuevamente Ezavalla

Si se entiende  , pero ya me confundí con tantas notas que he leído sobre opamps con fuente simple,en ninguna había visto ese capacitor.

En donde puedo leer sobre esta adaptación del capacitor.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## electroconico (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola

Este es el diagrama con el que tengo trabajando el amplificador,por ahora todo va muy bien.
El integrado me tiene encantado,apenas entibia y el tamaño tan pequeño,ni hablar de la potencia que entrega.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 19, 2012)

Muy buen trabajo, ya no tendran pretextos para decir que no funciona pues mas calado ya no se puede 

Yo me quede con el que hice y tambien sigue y sigue y sigue.... a no ese es el conejo energi###.

Ahora que vi ese TAS5613 quisiera probarlo, pero no lo consigo por aca, se me hace que voy a pedir unos samples haber si no me sale peor.

Ha de sonar mounstrosamente fuerte y tan peque, ya me lo imagino con un disipador de pentium con su ventilador y tirando sus 300W sobre un woofer.

Ya quiero probar


----------



## electroconico (Abr 20, 2012)

Esta interesante el integrado que comentas aunque ya marca como obsoleto .
-------------
Ahora estoy batallando un poco para terminar el pcb ya con el filtro pasabajos.Quiero que sea lo mas compacto posible.No uso bobinas smd porque me salen mas caras .

Cuando pruebe los 2 pcbs stereo y mono hago una nueva plaquita  para tener el 2.1 y agregarle el control digital que por cierto todavía no me llega


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 20, 2012)

Ya pero el TAS5613 esta activo y es lo mismo,  ¿Como que te todavia no te llega el control de tono? a poco lo pediste como muestra???

Oye como se llama ese punto de conexion "la salida para la bocina" que parece una VIA pero puedes conectar el "air wire" y despues rutear, porque si pones una via pues no te deja conectarlo.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 20, 2012)

Así es , el tda7439DS lo pedí como muestra.

La conexión se llama wire pad y lo encuentras en la librería del mismo nombre.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 21, 2012)

Wire pad eso mero ya di con ella gracias, oye y apoco si envian muestras a mexico esos de ST voy a pedir uno a ver si me va bien


----------



## electroconico (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola Ajna!

Si envían muestras sin ningún cargo.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 21, 2012)

Chas me registre en ST con una cuenta de correo de mi escuela, y naranjas dulces, cuando le di en pedir samples solo puse el TDA7439 y un amplificador AB de 80W y me invente un choro para llenar el formulario y al cabo de 5 minutos me mandaron un correo diciendo que mi solicitud no precedia que por favor comprar los componentes con algun distribuidor, que fiasco.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 22, 2012)

Que mala suerte compa.
Yo no he tenido inconvenientes,no se si se deba a que he realizado algunos pedidos.
Lo de la descripción del proyecto siempre la piden pero no hay rollo.
Lo que si cambio es la paqueteria , recuerdo que antes lo enviaban por UPS y ahora llega por el correo federal y este tarda mucho  A estas alturas ya me estoy desesperando  pero hasta no probar no comprar XD.

Prueba con otro tipo de cuenta y pide la cantidad maxima por muestra para que valga la pena el envío.

------
Ahora estoy probando el ampli a FULL en modo BTL y levanta muy bien el subwoofer.Con el potenciometro ajusto la frecuencia de corte,la ganancia la deje en 2.2veces , con eso creo que queda perfecto además que ampli trae otro ajuste de ganancia el cual lo dejo en nivel MEDIO.
Con señal de entrada de 1.2vpp exito completamente el ampli.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Abr 27, 2012)

Adjunto diagrama actualizado.
Agregue R9 y R11 para evitar oscilaciones cuando el filtro se pone al minimo.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 28, 2012)

Mas profesional no se puede  estan excelente hasta parecen demo board jejeje, esa imagen la generaste con eagle3D si mal no me equivoco verdad


----------



## electroconico (Abr 28, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Mas profesional no se puede  estan excelente hasta parecen demo board jejeje, esa imagen la generaste con eagle3D si mal no me equivoco verdad



Gracias compa!

Son generadas con google sketchup.

Me parece que el mismo cuate que genero el eagle3D es el que paso este rollo para el google.

Te dejo el link.

http://eagleup.wordpress.com/


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 30, 2012)

Me late lo voy a probar, yo nomas conocia eagle3d, mira como me quedo el adaptador BTL, a ver si se maneja mas facil el sketchup porque el eagle3d se pone medio loco de repente


----------



## electroconico (Abr 30, 2012)

Te quedo muy padre compa!

Se ve muy compacto!


----------



## AudreyD (Jul 9, 2012)

Al conectarle al amplificador una señal, los parlantes me amplifican pero la señal de salida no me esta saliendo si no un pequeño pulso, a q se debe esto?


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

AudreyD dijo:


> Al conectarle al amplificador una señal, los parlantes me amplifican pero la señal de salida no me esta saliendo si no un pequeño pulso, a q se debe esto?



Si armaste tal cual el diagrama y con los componentes indicados no tendria porque fallar, yo aun lo tengo funcionando perfectamente, te aseguraste que los valores de la bobina sean los correctos y de colocar todos los capacitores de 1uF tambien lo sean, hummm, si desactivaste la señal de MUDO.??


----------



## electroconico (Oct 18, 2012)

Por fin tuve tiempo para terminar el pcb.
Ya solo lo vuelvo a probar y a enviar a fabricar.
Esta es una imagen del circuito impreso.
Las dimensiones son 5cm x 5cm


Saludos!

Ajna

Recuerdas donde compraste los tpa3122 ? 
no doy con el pasillo que mencionas de plaza meave.

gracias!!

también enviaré a fabricar el pcb para modo stereo. segunda imagen


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 19, 2012)

Eso si es profesional, ¿cuanto te cuesta mandarlo a fabricar? si lo hace me apartas un pcb,  mañana pensaba darme una vuelta por alla, de paso voy a ver y te traigo el nombre de la calle y local, despues compre otros 2 pero ya no los use, se me acabo el gusto jejejeje, por cierto ya ni subi fotos del que arme con todo y fuente y control de tono, siempre si use el tda7439 aunque despues me di cuenta que hay otro tda que tambien incluye el famoso loudness.

Si quieres mientras te regalo los 2 tpa que tengo ¿de donde eres?, tambien compre unos tpa de 10w solo que ne me he dado a la tarea de usarlos jejeje deja busco cual es la matricula.

A la derecha el amplificador de audio, al centro el attiny2313 y el receptor de infrarrojos con codificacion RC5, a la derecha atraz esta la fuente de 28V @ 2A, 12V @ 0.5A y 5V para el micro, a la derecha adelante esta el tda7439.

Suenal bien para haber entrado en una caja de modem de telmex jejeje.



Se me olvidaba tambien puedes comprarlos por ebay, ultimamente ahi compro las cosas que necesito, ya que es mas barato y hasta la fecha no me ha quedado mal mexpost

Piensas comercializarlo como kit??


----------



## electroconico (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola Ajna!

Te quedo muy padre tu sistema de audio.

Estoy en el DF

Te aparto unas pcbs entonces,las pienso mandar el día de hoy  y espero tenerlas como en 2 semanas maximo.

Como son prototipos salen económicos,como $600 pesos mx por 10 pcbs de 5x5cm ya con envío incluido dhl,si quieres envío normal pues son solo como $300 pesos pero tarda como 1 mes en llegar  .Revisa la pagina de seeedstudio.
Ya para algo profesional lo mando a pcbcart

Me espero a comprar los tpa3122 cuando me pases la dirección y me doy una vuelta.

*¿Qué fuente usaste ? es lineal o switching ?
*¿Que tal el control de tonos ? algpun ruido o cosa rara??

todavia no pruebo el tda por falta de tiempo.
Saludos!



ahh 

No pienso venderlos como kits , la verdad es que me gusto mucho el sonido y simplicidad del circuito.
Si los realizara para kit tendría que pasar el diseño a componentes through hole.

Por ahí anda un tda que tiene la salida estereo + subwoofer.
Eso estaría re bien.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 19, 2012)

Perfecto voy a chacar esas paginas, la fuente es lineal (no doy pa mas)

El control de tono anda perfecto nada de ruidos raros, y ecualiza bonita, luego te aviso bien donde va


----------



## electroconico (Oct 19, 2012)

Aquí les dejo el diagrama final en archivo pdf.


----------



## JOHANA123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Para eso de los inductores me hize un oscilador LC con un operacional "con C conocida", luego le meti la señal a un micro y medi la frecuencia "no tengo frecuencimetro o como se diga" asi determino el valor de L, asi que puedes desarmar cualquier inductor si es toroide mejor, luego le vas dando vueltas hasta que te de el valor adecuado, justo ayer me puse a identificar un monto de inductores que tengo.
> 
> Es que eso de comprarlos no es nada economico jejeje



QUE TAL!!! disculpa podrias explicar mejor eso de la C conocida ,por favor para optener L o podrias darme el circuito que usas  y explicarmelo como a niño de kinder por que apenas empiezo en esto de la topologia UCD ,nos han dado formulas en la escuela para optener L,C etc pero me hago bolas jejejeje  podrias explicarlo porfa detalladamente gracias espero respuesta ,por que en verdad me interesa eso de como calcular las bobinas pasa bajo. por tu atencion gracias


----------



## electroconico (Oct 24, 2012)

JOHANA123 dijo:


> QUE TAL!!! disculpa podrias explicar mejor eso de la C conocida ,por favor para optener L o podrias darme el circuito que usas  y explicarmelo como a niño de kinder por que apenas empiezo en esto de la topologia UCD ,nos han dado formulas en la escuela para optener L,C etc pero me hago bolas jejejeje  podrias explicarlo porfa detalladamente gracias espero respuesta ,por que en verdad me interesa eso de como calcular las bobinas pasa bajo. por tu atencion gracias



Creo que estas confundiendo las cosas.

1.- Ajna habla sobre su medidor LC
2.- Para calcular la inductancia de la bobina para determinado filtro esta la formula en concreto y depende del tipo de filtro,si es de 2do. orden,4to,etc....


----------



## electroconico (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya llegaron los pcbs , se ven muy padres.
arme el pcb del amplificador stereo,me falta probarlo y en cuanto tenga tiempo subo fotos.

saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola
aqui subo imagenes del ampli stereo,me falta armar el subwoofer.

Me gustaron mucho las tarjetas


----------



## electroconico (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola

Solo para comentarles que por fin tuve tiempo libre y probé el amplificador en modo BTL con el filtro pasabajos.

Suena muy bien.

En cuanto pueda subo fotos y video.

saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Feb 28, 2013)

Algunas fotos del amplificador en modo BTL.

Por ahi se ven unos capacitores de 0.1uF  , no tengo ese valor en smd pero estan por llegar.

Energizo el circuito con una fuente switching de 24vdc.
El banco de capacitores es de 4400µF,2 x 2200µF .


El potenciometro que se ve es para ajustar la Frecuencia de Corte.

Conector de alimentación/control/pot Fc/audio in


Saludos!

_Aqui esta el post donde subí el diagrama con el que trabajo._


----------



## MemphisJr (Feb 28, 2013)

este lleva alimentacion simple o simetrica?

saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Feb 28, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> este lleva alimentacion simple o simetrica?
> 
> saludos.



Simple , de 10-30vcd.


----------

